#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Looking for VHS record "Seismic Data Processin" 1990 or 1995. 	&#214;zdoğan Yilmaz, SEG

## zgalifinakiz

Looking for VHS record "Seismic Data Processing" 1990 and 1995.	О. Yilmaz, SEG


If anyone has or know where to get please share the links. Need it urgent)See More: Looking for VHS record "Seismic Data Processin" 1990 or 1995. 	&#214;zdoğan Yilmaz, SEG

----------

